# Does buying property improve your connection to AU and intention to stay?



## Charles_Haynes (Jan 21, 2015)

I know one of the things the dept of immi looks for is evidence of an ongoing connection to Australia.

We've lived here for 8 years, and previously owned property in Sydney, but currently rent and travel a fair bit. I was wondering if buying a place would show evidence that we consider Australia our home?


----------

